# Do you have survival coffee included in your survival food supplies?



## Urinal Cake

COFFEE COULD BE MORE VALUABLE THAN GOLD IN A CRISIS
Food | 9 Comments
I recently saw a woman wearing a t-shirt that read, "But first, coffee." I chuckled over it, because there have been many mornings in my life where I've uttered the same thing. Then I started thinking a little more about coffee and how our very survival may become dependent on it.

Do you have survival coffee included in your survival food supplies? There are numerous reasons why coffee could be more valuable than gold in a crisis, but let me share my own top five.

1- Increased Energy and Alertness. The caffeine in coffee increases adrenaline levels in the bloodstream. That 'fight or flight' hormone is designed to make us ready for intense physical exertion, so that cup of coffee may just save your life. I don't know about you, but when a crisis hits, I plan to be alert and ready for whatever may come next.

2 - Bartering. That morning cup of coffee is practically a sacred ritual for many, so what happens when coffee is suddenly limited? Not only do you want to have enough coffee for daily survival in a disaster, but think about this: if you have a vast supply of survival coffee on hand, you have an incredibly valuable resource for bartering. Consider all the people you know who drink coffee daily and are hooked on caffeine. Have they included survival coffee in disaster planning? Doubtful. Having some extra survival coffee for bartering will be key in a disaster.

3 - Water Purification. Depending on the crisis, you may be filtering water with purification tablets. The taste of water is known to change with use of those tablets. Coffee will improve the taste of your water and mask the taste that tablets can leave behind. Better tasting water and additional energy is a win in my book.

4 - Coffee Is Good for You. We've all seen the studies about the positive effects coffee consumption has on our physical health due to the richness of antioxidants, but what about our emotional health? Some studies suggest drinking coffee combats depression. This may not be something you deal with on a daily basis, but depression could easily develop in a stressful disaster situation. Not to mention, several studies show that coffee drinkers live longer and have lowers risks of premature deaths. I'll drink a cup of joe to that!

5 - Coffee Grounds Make Great Fertilizer. Don't forget to save your coffee grounds to use as fertilizer. If you have survival seeds for planting during an extended emergency situation, there are numerous advantages to using coffee grounds for gardening. They add organic material to the soil, which improves drainage and water retention. The grounds also help microorganisms, which aid in plant growth.

As you can see, including survival coffee in your emergency food supplies is essential! Be sure to include a percolator for brewing survival coffee right over your campfire or on your propane stove.

Coffee Could Be More Valuable Than Gold in a Crisis - Patriot Headquarters Blog


----------



## Denton

Do I have coffee stored for SHTF? 

What's the next question; do I have ammunition? Food? Portable shelter? :vs_laugh:

BTW, I also have boxes of 5 Hour energy shots.


----------



## SDF880

Yes and plenty of it! I have boxes of Tasters Choice which will become Survivors Choice SHTF.

For brewed coffee I have a fair amount of very potent coffee called "Death Wish", good stuff!


----------



## Redneck

I don't drink the stuff & don't store it. If someone comes to the farm in a crisis & they are addicted to coffee, well that is their problem. I have pain killers for their headaches. I have several tea plants growing now so soon I can put up my own tea.


----------



## Robie

I bought 100 tea-bags and filled a few with coffee. They are kept in the kit that contains the water, alcohol stove, cup, etc, etc...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MS9A92Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sideKahr

Yes, I store vacuum packed ground coffee. It might be crap to the purist, but in a SHTF situation it will taste pretty good. I also have 3 methods to perk it: propane stove, alcohol camping stove, and electric using the battery bank.

I have enough coffee to use for trading, as well as small bottles of cheap vodka (much better than creamer).


----------



## Illini Warrior

if nothing else freeze dried is a good bet - even in regular retail packaging it has an extremely long shelf life .... as far as "sin & pleasure" type barter goods it's one of the better ... it'll have a broader appeal across the board for trading ....


----------



## Camel923

Do I have survival coffee? Does a bear crap in the woods?


----------



## azrancher

Cans & Cans of Green beans from Costco...

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901

Yes we have coffee in our rotating stock. But I have no doubt the day will come it will run out and living here there is nothing that can be done about that. Life with out coffee will be less enjoyable.
The storm night before last for some reason took out the Bunn coffee maker. 9 year old grand daughter " Grandpa you better fix that before grandma gets home, she will be mad if there is no coffee."
I took her to school then went and purchased a new one.


----------



## KA5IVR

azrancher said:


> Cans & Cans of Green beans from Costco...
> 
> *Rancher*


Costco has Green coffee beans in a can?


----------



## SOCOM42

I have cases of Maxwell House in #10 cans.

It is all for others now, I cannot drink it for med reasons.

I use to drink an entire 10 cup pot between 7 and 12 everyday in the shop.

I prefer tea anyways, drink 2-3 cups a day, have years worth on hand.

My daily tea is Lipton's, occasional's are English Breakfast and Earle Gray.


----------



## Oddcaliber

I can't survive without coffee!


----------



## 7052

Ok, first let me get this out of the way...

"I don't drink coffee."

There, now you can hate on me all you want. lol Seriously though, I do like the flavor of coffee, but I don't drink *any* hot beverages. No coffee, tea, hot chocolate, broth, etc. Well, maybe 2 cups a year if I have a cold or something, but that's it. I just don't enjoy drinking hot beverages.

Now, having said that, I have to also say that I just don't get the coffee craze people have int he mornings. I drink a cold NOS as my wake-up drink, or Diet cke if I'm out of NOS, but if I have to go without it's not like the world is ending. My wife on the other hand, holy hell. I get up before her so I make sure there's a fresh pot waiting for he to wake up to. It's just not worth the danger if there's not coffee waiting! lol She told me I need to buy this shirt for her..








Ok, the serious question now...

Why do so many people make such a big deal about coffee in their preps? Going to such an extent to store it (raw beans, burlap sacks, grinders, roasting pans, etc). Or just using ground coffee and drinking it "stale" (I didn't know it COULD go "stale").

I know I'm a coffee n00b (at best), but really, why is it so important to many people?


----------



## azrancher

KA5IVR said:


> Costco has Green coffee beans in a can?


Costco, and Amazon have everything...









Works out to be about $15.00/can in a case of 6. And they aren't pull top cans!

*Rancher*


----------



## Smitty901

The big deal is I like coffee. It is one of lifes simple pleasures. I don't consume beer ,wine or any other form of it have no use for those products. Coffee has brought me the comfort of home 8,000 miles away.
When first married and broke a cup of coffee with each other was a big deal.
Spent many a day and night with soldiers getting ready for or coming off missions with a cup of coffee. I have one now sitting here in a cup That means more to me than a gold coin. Sat at the table over coffee with wife going over where we were, where we were going and how to get there.
You could say most of our life most events coffee was there.


----------



## 7052

Smitty901 said:


> The big deal is I like coffee. It is one of lifes simple pleasures. I don't consume beer ,wine or any other form of it have no use for those products. Coffee has brought me the comfort of home 8,000 miles away.
> When first married and broke a cup of coffee with each other was a big deal.
> Spent many a day and night with soldiers getting ready for or coming off missions with a cup of coffee. I have one now sitting here in a cup That means more to me than a gold coin. Sat at the table over coffee with wife going over where we were, where we were going and how to get there.
> You could say most of our life most events coffee was there.


Ok, so for you it's more an emotional item than a "necessity". That I can understand.

I was really asking more for the people like my wife, whom are a fundamentally different creature before the consumption of coffee. lol I've asked her, but she is unable to explain it other than "it just is."


----------



## RJAMES

I carry some individual packets of a citrus caffeine drink mix in my packs and have some in stores besides coffee. It has vitamin C, gives you a kick in the morning, taste good cold or warm and covers the taste of some bad tasting water. This in my opinion would be better than coffee for a BO situation where I want to be able to eat and drink on the go cold so as to save weight and keep moving. Fire draws attention and stoves/fuel is weight. I could see a hot caffeinated chocolate drink in really cold climates and do carry that in vehicles. 

I have a cousin who has no worries when it comes to coffee as he grows it on his farm in rural Panama. As long as the sun shines and the rains come he is good for fruits, vegetables, coffee, milk and beef. Lots of fresh water fish and not too far from the coast for seafood. Helped him make a still on my last visit so he is pretty good in that department as well. 

For long term coffee beans and a way to grind is the best way to store it. I just have ground coffee enough for two years stored.


----------



## Smitty901

Egyas said:


> Ok, so for you it's more an emotional item than a "necessity". That I can understand.
> 
> I was really asking more for the people like my wife, whom are a fundamentally different creature before the consumption of coffee. lol I've asked her, but she is unable to explain it other than "it just is."


 Sitting in the dessert temps over 130 degrees. Chrome 30 cup pot brewing coffee on the hood. Commander of a unit we were there to meet was in disbelief , he could not take the cup I offered him fast enough.
Coffee has sealed the deal on a lot of relationships. Yes we shared with the others.


----------



## Prepared One

I have several different forms of coffee in my stores. ( roasted beans, green, ground vacuumed packed and canned that I rotate ) No way I am going through the end of the world without my damn coffee. Besides, my wife would kill me early on without it. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Ragnarök

I have only a couple pounds of whole beans in stock. I drink mostly tea.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

I don't drink coffee, but I store it as a gift/surprise for those around me that do.. I even make sure to take the packets they give you in hotel rooms whenever I stay in one(along with the soap and lotion)... 3 months without it and even stale, it will taste pretty good to them I suspect.. 

I also stock up on caffeine pills, because they are damn cheap!!


----------



## Maol9

RJAMES said:


> I carry some individual packets of a citrus caffeine drink mix in my packs and have some in stores besides coffee. It has vitamin C, gives you a kick in the morning, taste good cold or warm and covers the taste of some bad tasting water. This in my opinion would be better than coffee for a BO situation where I want to be able to eat and drink on the go cold so as to save weight and keep moving. Fire draws attention and stoves/fuel is weight. I could see a hot caffeinated chocolate drink in really cold climates and do carry that in vehicles.
> 
> I have a cousin who has no worries when it comes to coffee as he grows it on his farm in rural Panama. As long as the sun shines and the rains come he is good for fruits, vegetables, coffee, milk and beef. Lots of fresh water fish and not too far from the coast for seafood. Helped him make a still on my last visit so he is pretty good in that department as well.
> 
> For long term coffee beans and a way to grind is the best way to store it. I just have ground coffee enough for two years stored.


I like it ground fresssh...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015BUWO3O/ref=psdc_14092841_t1_B013R3Q7B2


----------



## RubberDuck

vacuum sealed ground and whole beans ready to go.
When that runs out cocaine and the blood fast animals will do


----------



## paraquack

I keep 2 cans each of reg and decafe coffee on hand. I mix the two for half and half. So when I run out, I doubt I'll have a problem going cold turkey.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The only use I have for coffee is to develop black & white film with.

No joke. I've done it. Mix it with some powdered vitamin C and laundry soda and you can develop black & white film with ease.


----------



## tango

Does a bear sh&t in the woods? Only in the summer!

What is really good instant coffee?


----------



## Maol9

Back Pack Hack said:


> The only use I have for coffee is to develop black & white film with.
> 
> No joke. I've done it. Mix it with some powdered vitamin C and laundry soda and you can develop black & white film with ease.


That is a Back Pack Hack I have never heard of!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Maol9 said:


> That is a Back Pack Hack I have never heard of!


Caffenol Recipes, Help, Tutorials | The Caffenol Cookbook & Bible


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> The only use I have for coffee is to develop black & white film with.
> 
> No joke. I've done it. Mix it with some powdered vitamin C and laundry soda and you can develop black & white film with ease.


Back in the 60's some photofag in Nippon developed some Fujifilm with water only, from the Tone river running through Tokyo.

I may be old, tried ascorbic acid to do some back then.

I use to use Tri-x and Plus-x film.

I still have my Nikon F's, FTN's, Nikormat's and Canons.

I have degraded to a Canon digital today.


----------



## BlackDog

I have something like 30lbs of roasted, ground vacuum-packed coffee. Also a couple hundred servings of instant packets that are premixed with creamer and sugar.
Better still, at any given time I have anywhere from 1000 to 6000 lbs of green coffee. I won't be running out for my own use and I consider it better than gold for bartering.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maol9

BlackDog said:


> I have something like 30lbs of roasted, ground vacuum-packed coffee. Also a couple hundred servings of instant packets that are premixed with creamer and sugar.
> Better still, at any given time I have anywhere from 1000 to 6000 lbs of green coffee. I won't be running out for my own use and I consider it better than gold for bartering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Seriously, are you my Cousin Owen? Do you know him?


----------



## BlackDog

No. I'm familiar with a Tom Owen in the coffee business, though.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maol9

BlackDog said:


> No. I'm familiar with a Tom Owen in the coffee business, though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Thanks for answering. Not him. Owen is in the Coffee business too. Your friend may know him...


----------



## Smitty901

A cup of coffee a few minute to sit and think have over come countless issues over a life time . When the history of man is written coffee will have a chapter.


----------



## Prepared One

Smitty901 said:


> A cup of coffee a few minute to sit and think have over come countless issues over a life time . When the history of man is written coffee will have a chapter.


My brother and I have been known to solve the worlds problems half way through a bottle of JD. :tango_face_wink: However, when its serious, and sober thought must be applied, coffee is always on tap. How often the wife and I have sat on the porch drinking coffee when making the big decisions.


----------



## tango

Can anyone recommend a good instant coffee?
Most that I have tried taste terrible. I only drink coffee black.

I want to store some for the no power days.


----------



## Robie

Here are some comparisons.

I keep a jar of something on hand (??) but I bought it for a chocolate recipe I made.

https://alltopguide.com/top-best-instant-coffee-brands-reviews/


----------



## Smitty901

tango said:


> Can anyone recommend a good instant coffee?
> Most that I have tried taste terrible. I only drink coffee black.
> 
> I want to store some for the no power days.


 There is no instant coffee that is good.


----------



## tango

That was my thinking too.
Hoping something useable is out there.


----------



## tango

Thanks Robie, will check it out.


----------



## dwight55

tango said:


> That was my thinking too.
> Hoping something useable is out there.


Actually, . . . gave it enough thought, . . . decided that whatever coffee is in the house when whatever it is goes down, . . . it will have to suffice.

First off, . . . it required fuel to make it, . . . and more fuel to keep it warm, . . . OR, . . . you rely on a thermos jug that may or may not have been properly cleansed after it's last outing.

Secondly, . . . I enjoy sweetened (just enough to take the edge off the bitterness of it) coffee, . . . which will get into my sweetener stores.

Third, . . . it can attract those who either didn't have any stored, . . . to "hang out", . . . something which I would prefer not happen.

Just my thoughts, . . . probably against the main stream, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## tango

I just want the option of having some.
In shtf, any coffee will be good!


----------



## Annie

Hi guys! Long time no "see". I like Walmart Great Value decaf and Classic Roast for the price point. We do half reg and half decaf here, like paraquack. I have a french press for when the power goes out. Makes good coffee.


----------



## jchavasu

Interesting. I drink coffee, I enjoy coffee, I store coffee among my preps. That said it is far from an "essential". No one is going to die without their coffee. If the SHTF for real then there will be far larger things to be concerned about.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

jchavasu said:


> Interesting. I drink coffee, I enjoy coffee, I store coffee among my preps. That said it is far from an "essential". No one is going to die without their coffee. If the SHTF for real then there will be far larger things to be concerned about.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Blasphemy!!!!!


----------



## Swedishsocialist

as I understand it, coffe in the US is kind of undrinkeble. Have heard it from kind of everyone that tried it. Way to weak.

Here is a american that has tried swedish coffe


----------



## Denton

Swedishsocialist said:


> as I understand it, coffe in the US is kind of undrinkeble. Have heard it from kind of everyone that tried it. Way to weak.
> 
> Here is a american that has tried swedish coffe


How do I explain this? Oh, here it is; we don't really care.

We are talking about having a stimulant on hand when alertness and extra energy is needed and not who you think has better coffee.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Swedishsocialist said:


> as I understand it, coffe in the US is kind of undrinkeble. Have heard it from kind of everyone that tried it. Way to weak.
> 
> Here is a american that has tried swedish coffe


Yup.


----------



## Swedishsocialist

oh I just like to rub it in, smugness is part of beeing swedish


----------



## SOCOM42

When coming in after a night patrol, the cooks had coffee ready for us.

It was boiled coffee, and strong as hell.

I would get a canteen cup 3/4 full and drink it black, it was a simple but very important pleasure.

The black gold along with the John Wayne crackers was heaven sent and consumed while cleaning my rifle.

The lucky Strikes went right along with it.

All that caffeine never stopped me from passing out on a cot. 

It took a long while to adjust to not drinking it, I am occasionally tempted, but know what will happen if I do drink any..


----------



## Robie




----------

